# White bass spawn 2021



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I read a lock and dam report this morning and white bass are being caught from the bank there. My bet is the river is chock full of them and probably some returning and some going to spawn.
Thatâ€™s the ideal stretch of the spawn to fish, but by now the river is rolling some and muddy making it hard to catch fish.
The white bass swim as far up current as they can to spawn, only stopping when a shoal or waterfall stops them before actually spawning. Some spawn on ridges or banks but they do seek out hard bottom to keep their eggs from being silted and smothered. It takes about 48 hours for the eggs to hatch.

Itâ€™s something to witness for sure, Iâ€™ve watched them at a shoal many times, the female will shimmy up the rock shoal as far as she can surround by three or four males. The males bump the female and she releases her eggs as the males milt into them. They get quite frisky doing this and make a real commotion.
The time is right and as this snow and ice melt causing the creeks to rise the females will make a run from staging holes to the spawning shoals/waterfalls and gravel bars where they spawn.
Iâ€™m ready to go and will head out Saturday, mostly because I am cabin fever crazy.
Good luck to all and post a report without disclosing location.l:walkingsm


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They had been on a good bite before this cold weather hit. I am working on a couple house's repairing water pipes this weekend and then monday or tuesday I should be back on them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We did go exploring white rock on the Saturday after the freeze, water temp was 33.1 when we launched and the creek bank to bank ice.
No fish were harmed during our exploration 😉


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I ran up to Bedias creek shoals the Saturday before the snow storm hit. Marked fish in all the deep holes but didn't connect with anything. May go give it another try soon.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Water temperature midlake creeks was 53.7 Tuesday. Nothing happening up there yet but itâ€™s a completely different animal some years!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Of course whites have been way up for a couple months now, but historically prime time is the next couple weeks or so. My 2 cents


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Of course whites have been way up for a couple months now, but historically prime time is the next couple weeks or so. My 2 cents


Most of the people do not chase them in december and january. If there is not a big flow in the Trinity river november can be awesome above and below hwy 19. Those months can be awesome and NO one around to potlick you. The fish are in Bedias. Some days they just want to be difficult. I have seen times where they would just lay up and you would have to throw a jig and let it sink to the bottom. Move your rod to the side a little and stop, repeat but do not raise your rod up. Dragging jig on the bottom extremely slow is hard for me to do but will produce fish. A few days back after the sun was up they would hit at a lure on a steady crank.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Most of the people do not chase them in december and january. If there is not a big flow in the Trinity river november can be awesome above and below hwy 19. Those months can be awesome and NO one around to potlick you. The fish are in Bedias. Some days they just want to be difficult. I have seen times where they would just lay up and you would have to throw a jig and let it sink to the bottom. Move your rod to the side a little and stop, repeat but do not raise your rod up. Dragging jig on the bottom extremely slow is hard for me to do but will produce fish. A few days back after the sun was up they would hit at a lure on a steady crank.


It was normally December when I started, and one December Bedias had a lot of true stripers. I think back then one reason I didn't start after spawning whites earlier than December was that I was deer hunting in November. I have caught easy limits of whites out of Elkhart creek (outflow of Houston County Lake) which is several miles above L N D in the first week of January. So I know you are telling the truth.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Some years itâ€™s wide open in the mid lake creeks and some years they never show up. I usually donâ€™t trailer but looks like I may have to break that rule pretty quick


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Any Dogwoods pop yet?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

if you waiting on the dogwoods or redbuds then you done missed over 1/2 to 3/4 of the catchin. December is a good time to catch whites and crappie if the river is not running.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Any Dogwoods pop yet?


I have not noticed any yet, but it seems later than usual this year. Almost like they knew we were going to have that Valentine's freeze.

Who knows how many variables there are controlling when whites actually spawn? But for many years I have felt that photo period is involved with at least the whites moving up to get ready .... the signal to go upstream and get ready. Water flow or current is a necessity, it guides them. Then temperature gets involved too, maybe triggering the actual spawn, but who knows? They will be in current with the cleanest water available. That means if the river is low and green, fish the river; and if the river is rolling mud you need to fish the feeder creeks.

As usual, my opinion and roughly $3.00 gets you a cup of coffee.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I think we catch a group of whites in the creeks in December that arenâ€™t there to spawn. Lots of bait makes a run up the creeks in December too. I donâ€™t usually keep many in February because they are normally really beat up.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Been on them for about 5 weeks now started off in Caney E Fork and althought lots of #s all small. Spring Creek has had the jumbos, been going up there by boat from KW, heading out today!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SD good report. Like to see kids fishing and families.

Whsalum I have caught males ready to fertilize the eggs and females with eggs ready in december. Also I have caught them in creeks that had no visible bait fish in them. Now granted I ain't no biologist just reporting what I have seen. I would assume on the upper end of the lake they could be after something to eat in the creeks such as kickapoo creek. I can not say what is and what ain't but I do look to see what is in the belly. Some fish have nothing in the belly and ready to spawn. I don't fish the creeks on the upper end of livingston much but over the years have fished harmon, bedias, white rock, and back in the day chalk and nelson. In the san jacinto watershed I have caught whites ready to spawn in december but when I was working I usually waited until new years weekend to catch them. Just my 2 cents here for what its worth. 2 cents. By the way if you don't want to trailer your boat you are welcome to come along with me. I just painted 15 more lures yesterday and gonna paint 15 or 20 more today.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My week on the Sabine was fantastic this last week. Started out slow with snow on the ground and 39 degree water. By Thursday it was up to 52 and the fish were turning on. We scratched out a 6 man limit on Thursday, but the other days were good as well. Slow retrieve was the key.

You can just see the corner of the other full ice chest in the picture.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Pile Tex
I wish you could have went yesterday (sat) you said your were WB out and not wanted any. Caught a bunch to bring home. All Males the females will follow. Nice trip and a great day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well there is a slug of water headed down the Trinity right now, which will muddy the river. There is also a very good chance of considerable rain today. It looks like for the Trinity anyway, that the creeks will have it over the river for awhile.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to see y’all catching those spawning white bass!
I made a trip up a familiar creek Saturday with two friends and we boxed 33 mixed males/ females we also battled a million yellow bass mostly tiny males.
At this creek the best is still to come just going be tricky hitting it with good flow and cleaner water.
We cast over and over to get bit in the muddy water, just to show my friends the white bass sows we there I spun the cast bet right beside the boat, full of white bass both males and females.
I donated the fish to Rulyn who takes them hole.
Always makes me think of good memories of Sunbeam.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think that big freeze really set back the red buds. Personally I haven't seen one blooming yet. We probably have a couple more weeks of spawn fishing, then they will head back down.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Trying to help you out!



Mattsfishin said:


> if you waiting on the dogwoods or redbuds then you done missed over 1/2 to 3/4 of the catchin. December is a good time to catch whites and crappie if the river is not running.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Went to our lake house Friday night and fished Saturday and Sunday up Caney Creek off of White Rock Creek lake area. Water was chocolate and ZERO white bass. Also only managed one 14" large mouth bass. Not sure where they are at but I do know where they are not.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I didn't realize that water temperature would change as fast as it did. This at the L & D but gives a good idea.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Cold Water*

That could be a factor for sure. Curve ball.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I didn't realize that water temperature would change as fast as it did. This at the L & D but gives a good idea.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Wasn't sure if we would be seeing any redbuds blooming this year. Today i noticed 2 blooming 1 in Harris county and the other in Brazoria county. Been working through most of the wb season. Finally get to go with a friend from church to Granger to try his honeyhole we'll see.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Duckchasr said:


> Wasn't sure if we would be seeing any redbuds blooming this year. Today i noticed 2 blooming 1 in Harris county and the other in Brazoria county. Been working through most of the wb season. Finally get to go with a friend from church to Granger to try his honeyhole we'll see.


I believe the big freeze put a big hurt on red buds this year. Although red buds generally coincide with the white bass spawn, I have never used them to determine when I would fish. Historically, the really huge spawn days of catching do time in with the last part of the spawn.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*SS report 3-10 White bass spawning*

Red buds bloomed here a few days back, I made it up to a creek today with a friend and the spawn is still on.
I saw a lot of fish both male and female swimming up to a gravel bar to spawn, and Scott and I caught quite a few. 
A trap caught the big fish, but Scott did double often with twin jigs.
We kept a few for the Filipino, she just came and picked them up.
She was happy to see a box of white bass to cook with her friends.
Susan and I got back into our remodeled home, it sure is nice to be home, all is good, the fish are biting and spring is here.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Loy. I have not been since last week. Going to see if I can go tomorrow.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Heck yea Loy. WTG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> Way to go Loy. I have not been since last week. Going to see if I can go tomorrow.


Might check around where you left them last, I bet they are still in the area :>)


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I went up on the lake 3/6. Launched at beacon bay. Was our first time there. Nice place. It was also the first time this year to get the boat out so it was more fun and recon. Water temp was 55. Wife caught a cat jigging by the island. That was it.

Went to white rock this past weekend 3/13. Launched out of white rock marina. Fished from the houses up way past the cable. Only thing we caught was a game warden boat. LoL. Saw lots of crappie fishermen. Either they all lieing or they wernt catching much either. We had a few hits but didnt see any shad or sign of active fish. Water temp was mid 60's. The most anyone said they caught were 6 whites early morning. 

Nephews caught a dozen the same weekend 3/12-3/13 at Luce's Bayou off the east fork with minnows and on the bottom. They were all small tho. Id say just legal. People i know that live up there on white rock and caney say they havent seen the big spawn. Most of those guys go every weekend and think its gonna be slow for a few weeks then pick back up. Thats my 2â‚¬


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass we saw today were swimming back down a set of rapids, while it looked like there were schools moving up the creek as well.
We caught 18 keepers, mostly male, no really big females, so it's just trying kick off wild, or already mostly over.
Since the males were big and had milt sacs not quite complete I wanna belive the big surge is yet to come.
Maybe after tomorrow's rain.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

3/12-13 Fished a Granger creek (new to me) beautiful place very peaceful to hike the creek fishing along the way. The strong south wind I believe caused the creek to back up reducing any flow. Fishing was tough but I caught a freshwater slam my 4 fish were a LM Bass, White Bass, Crappie, Channel Cat all on lures. 



3/18 Son and I found a strong WB bite at a popular spot on the Trinity. Water was muddy but we grinded out a limit apiece. Hope to get one more hurrah before it ends.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice! Glad you got on the bass.


----------



## glenpaud (Apr 18, 2015)

Interesting about the white bass this year. My wife and I went out on Trinity River near Riverside Saturday for some trolling. Caught only two. Went up into Carolina Creek and as far as we could get in (silted over!) Harmon. No whites there.
Sunday, I thought we'd try the lake, so we put in at the state park, and soon found them hugging bottom in 23 ft. water. In that one area, we soon had a limit. This was mostly casting and hopping off the bottom, but some jigging too with the old Rooster's Tackle equivalent of the now famous Ducktracker slab. - 1 oz. Chartrueuse with a little custom bend added. Granted, these were all running on the small side - between 10" and 12" max, but hey, made for a bunch of no-trim fillets.
The interesting thing is that at the cleaning table, most of these fish were females with developed eggs, and the males had developed milt sacs. So...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Several of the creeks are silted in going into the river. Harmon creek had fish in it last week but if you use the ramp at harmon creek marina you will need a push pole. The cut going into harmon creek is extremely shallow. I have to rock my boat side to side to get thru to the creek.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

any good places around Austin, say within an hour to go with kayaks?


----------

